# Sis671 Graphic card driver



## KarlBSD (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello
I'm considering converting from linux to BSD, but i must know if there exist any driver to sis671 :stud . The vendor, Silicon integrated systems, won't release any official driver to linux or BSD.
Anyway, the 2d-driver is available on some linux distros like ubuntu, mandriva. What's the situation on FreeBSD?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 13, 2009)

FWIW: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2008-March/006118.html

That would be x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

KarlBSD said:
			
		

> What's the situation on FreeBSD


It runs the same version of Xorg


----------



## adamk (Oct 13, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It runs the same version of Xorg



That doesn't necessarily mean anything.  There are definitely open source drivers that work fine on linux but not FreeBSD.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> That doesn't necessarily mean anything.  There are definitely open source drivers that work fine on linux but not FreeBSD.


True but mainly on the accelerated front.


----------



## adamk (Oct 14, 2009)

In some cases, it's even 2D acceleration:


```
[ root@memory - /usr/ports/x11-drivers ]: for i in xf86-video-*; do egrep -H -i -e '(broken|ignore)' $i/Makefile;  done
xf86-video-cyrix/Makefile:IGNORE=               requires pciVideoPtr typedef
xf86-video-imstt/Makefile:IGNORE=               requires pciVideoPtr typedef
xf86-video-nsc/Makefile:BROKEN=         does not build
xf86-video-sis-intel/Makefile:IGNORE=           requires pciVideoPtr typedef
xf86-video-via/Makefile:IGNORE=         requires pciVideoPtr typedef
xf86-video-via/Makefile:IGNORE=         does not install on sparc64
```

So it really is important to realize that Xorg is not the same across every platform, even when it comes to simple 2D drivers.


----------

